# how to root onion plant (Crinum thaianum)



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

how do you root these plants? I have 3 huge bulbs that always seem to float even if I add anchors on them...I have about 2 inches of sand should I add an extra 2 inches of gravel? or more sand? the roots are very hard to cover they seem to grow upwards and I understand that only the roots should be burried under, because the bulbs will rot if its not exposed.


----------



## mp21IL (Jul 15, 2008)

not that it helps but im having that same problem :? hopefully someone here will help us out opcorn:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Wedge the bulb part between 3-4 larger rocks, with the base of the bulb on/near the sand. 
You can put no more than the lower 1/3 of the bulb in the sand, but that won't hold it down if the roots aren't established.
If the top "leaves" are really long trim them to about 6". This will help keep the water flow from catching the leaves and pulling them out of the substrate. 
It should root in a few weeks.
hth,
Alicem


----------

